# Messenger - String oder Objekte



## MessengerFrage (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab vor nen Mini-Messenger zu programmieren. Nicht Großartiges, nur etwas
dass normale Textnachrichten hin und her schicken lässt.

Die Frage die sich mir direkt zu beginn stellt ist, was denn schlauer ist.

Wenn ich ein eigenes Protokoll entwickle und damit meine Nachrichten verschicke?
( Nur um sicher zu gehen dass die Nachrichten auch von mir sind, und nicht von irgendjemand
anderes. Würde dann wohl grob so aussehen: ##from:abc#to:cde#message:Hallo Welt#Ende##)

Oder ob ich Objekte hin und her sende, und die auf der anderen Seite dann einlese und die
entsprechenden Nachrichten heraus hole. Die Lösung fände ich pers. komfortabler, da ich
dann keine Strings parsen muss sondern einfach mit message.getMessage () meine Nachricht hätte.

Was empfehlen denn diejenige, die sich damit auskennen?

Schonmal besten Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (2. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Objekte versenden, da du dir a) das parsen sparen kannst und b) es einfach ist, weitere Informationen mitzusenden, wenn dies gewünscht ist. Zudem ist es einfacher das ganze zu erweitern.


----------



## MessengerFrage (3. Mai 2010)

Naja, scheint wohl ne doofe Frage gewesen zu sein. Aber zumindest hab ich ne Bestätigung für meine Vermutung.
Werd ich dann so machen.
Danke.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Mai 2010)

Text hat den Vorteil, dass die Gegenseite nicht unbedingt Java sein muss,
wenn dann besser das XML-Format
<nachricht><sender>...</sender>......</nachricht>

gute Kombination wäre ein Framework, welches Objekte annimmt und zurückgibt, zwischendurch aber auf Text umschaltet,
was selbstgebasteltes oder WebService oder oder, aber so kompliziert muss man anfangs auch nicht denken


----------



## HoaX (3. Mai 2010)

Und um das Protokoll nicht neu erfinden zu müssen könnte man XMPP nehmen.


----------

